# My Never Finished Website Got Hacked



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, 

I have not desired to comment on the length of time that my website was taking, but I just received a phone call from a software company rep, Ching Li, at Reno Works, (Thanks Ching Li), who wanted to check out how my web designer had implemented the Photo Visualization software on my site that was started last March and has been in a limbo waiting pattern for months.

It has been hacked by some demonic mean spirited individuals. Pathetic lives some people must have. What a shame. The site was close to being done, supposedly, at the beginning of summer and I was just being patient until it was going to be finalized.

Ed


Does this mean anything to anybody? The Tab now says: 
"F**KeD YouR SysTeM"

*Hacked By crazy_fb*
GEÇİYORDUK...​ 
GEÇTİK...​ 
TEKRAR GELİCEGİZ.... 
Nush Ile Uslanamayanı Etmeli Tekdir, Tekdir ile Uslanmayanın Hakkı Hack'dir...​ 
Here We Are : crazy_fb & imparator &*_Z!ß!D!_*& WebX & By.Asi ​


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

These are kids that need a good spankin. If they would put that intellect to good work they would be much happier individuals.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*You kept backups as you made progress, right?*


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Someone probably left a folder as writable.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *You kept backups as you made progress, right?*


I wasn't involved in making it, so I would presume the web designer knew to.

I e-mailed him about it tonight, but haven't heard back yet.

The first 2 previous recent e-mails were just to find out if they were going to be working on my site anytime soon.

Maybe thay got pizzed off at me and they did the hack? Just kidding.

Ed


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Good old Microsoft Front Page. Hacked site is fixed in 90 seconds by hitting the publish button. Sometimes KISS, keep it simple stupid isn't so stupid.

If I didn't get a response from a developer in 10 days, I would be looking for a new developer. I can't imagine Ed the roofer not responding to a customer for 10 days!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Okay, 

I got a reply, when I marked the message as SERIOUS!!!

He says he is working on it right now.

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Okay, it looks fixed now.

WHEW!!!

I hope it gets worked on to get finished now.

Ed


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, that long to get a web site done? seems like someone isn't taking your business seriously.:whistling You may want to find someone else.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Who is hosting the site?
If you are paying for hosting they should have backups done every night......and, uh....some level of security to avoid this type of thing.


----------



## Vince_B (May 9, 2008)

Joomla has issued two security patches, 1.5.6 and 1.5.7.
Anybody can do a search and find the Joomla sites that didn't patch.


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

Your web designer should not have let that happen


----------



## parkerlj (Sep 29, 2008)

*www.premierefencing.co.uk*

unfortunately there are people out there that will do this I have just created a site for a small fencing firm luckly I had no such problem. However you need to hurry your designer along seems you have bin waiting an awfull long time good luck.


----------



## west35 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Well,
> 
> I have not desired to comment on the length of time that my website was taking, but I just received a phone call from a software company rep, Ching Li, at Reno Works, (Thanks Ching Li), who wanted to check out how my web designer had implemented the Photo Visualization software on my site that was started last March and has been in a limbo waiting pattern for months.
> 
> ...


Your site looks great, not just get them to lock it down (preventing anyone from writing to the files on the server side). Strange that they didn't do that before.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 6, 2008)

Correct, it could be a number of things. I've not seen the site myself so I'm not exactly sure what is being used on it. Someone said something about Joomla? Joomla is well known for being easily hacked into, which is why every website host says to stay away from it. If you're going to use a CMS, use something like Drupal which has excellent security. Just remember to keep it updated.

Another issue could be that a folder was left "unlocked" and gave them access to modify files. Again, especially when installing a CMS, remember to follow all the instructions and change the permissions on all the folders and delete the install folder. Otherwise things like this will happen.



Ed the Roofer said:


> Does this mean anything to anybody? The Tab now says:
> "F**KeD YouR SysTeM"
> 
> *Hacked By crazy_fb*
> ...


It says:
 your system.
Then says who it was hacked by, which the guys name is crazy_fb.

Something in a different language. Not sure which. Some people actually post how they accessed the system either on the front page or in a txt file in the main folder. Or he could just be tossing insults and boosting his own ego to his friends.

The last is just the shoutouts to his friends who are part of his little skript kiddy team who probably sit in a chatroom and find pages with open security to mess with.


----------



## MazalBuild (Mar 21, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Well,
> 
> I have not desired to comment on the length of time that my website was taking, but I just received a phone call from a software company rep, Ching Li, at Reno Works, (Thanks Ching Li), who wanted to check out how my web designer had implemented the Photo Visualization software on my site that was started last March and has been in a limbo waiting pattern for months.
> 
> ...


 
I think that funny languge stuff is Turkish being as I have been there and seen the language i would know.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I googled "crazy_fb & imparator &*_Z!ß!D!_*& WebX & By.Asi "


This guy got h4x0r
http://www.learn-internet-marketing.com/


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I am not going to post the link, because someone might accidentally click on one of his requests, but this punk is all over the net hacking sites.

Ed

Here is his last week statistics:

Total attacks: *12110* of which *3218* single ip and *8892* mass defacements


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Ed...delete my link and/or entire post if you feel it is prudent.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

No, your link is just someone elses front page that get defaced.

No links to the hacker embeded in there to worry about.

I was talking about the link to his statistics site on some hacker forum zone.

Thats exactly what my site looked like for a few hours.

Ed


----------

